# What do you miss most before DP/DR



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

HI , So what do you miss doing most before DP/DR , Was it socializing with friends , playing golf even. Personaly I miss drinking with my friends going out having a good time,hopefully I can enjoy doing that again one day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

[Donno how to delete this]


----------



## yogurt (Jun 16, 2006)

My social life in general.

sigh


----------



## Tenken (Dec 28, 2007)

My self confidence and memory


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

being able to relax and be comfortable
my memory
living life without fear of death
being able to sleep for like 12 hours without a care in the world
being able to see things with clarity
and the list goes on...


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

being able to make people laugh very easily and having a good time


----------



## link459 (May 31, 2008)

Being able to wake up without a panic attack.


----------



## nonny58 (Apr 13, 2008)

being able to concentrate, being able to write coherently, my memory


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I miss my feelings/sensations of different things.


----------



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

me,
enjoy from life,
experiencing my own pleasure
self assurance
self sufient
being in the moment, othr than being in some time warp werever that is???
sleep
life??? what that is, i feel a million miles away form it....
excepting that I ma just human and NOT ruminating over a load of shit
excepting that I ocme for my mum and thats.
my big big ego problems, and getting on in life, and not feeling part of this world or society

I feel like shit now


----------



## RonsonJohnson (Jul 28, 2008)

i miss my penis ;(


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I miss being able to enjoy life like a normal young man should be able 2. I'm 21 years old, when my friends wanna go out drinking, i have to think, should i do this, i miss being able to just say, yea, lets go. I miss being me most of all.


----------

